

Someone’s Threatening to Expose Bitcoin Founder Satoshi Nakamoto - berberous
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/satoshi/

======
dang
Although this article has more context, the main thread is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8287905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8287905).
If people think we should change the url on that one, we can do so.

~~~
gkoberger
This Wired article + HN comments are interesting, however is most likely
completely fake. The linked HN section is much more based in fact. Both,
however, seem worth reading.

------
rabbyte
> “The fool used a primary gmx under his full name...”

Really didn't want to read past that quote. In one corner you have Jeffrey; he
can get into your email and sell your livelihood to the highest bidder. In the
other corner you have Satoshi; he delivered to you, for free and without
praise, a crucial bit of tech that allows you to regain some control in an
increasingly authoritarian world. Ya... what a fool.

~~~
bagels
It's not exactly free, Satoshi imposed an inflation tax on the currency by
mining many early coins. I don't think that's necessarily wrong for Satoshi to
have done though.

~~~
rabbyte
True and he technically received credit too. I suppose I meant it didn't cost
you anything and he's receiving no special attention for it.

------
iamleppert
What an ass. How about this? I'll pay someone $20k in bitcoin to bring this
Jeffrey to justice. Hate, hate people like him.

------
Cybershambles
Sad story if this is true. Regardless, I'm not shocked that the gmx was
hacked..

I'm shocked nobody at cardreaderfactory.com hasn't leaked the invoice or any
of the other third party companies he's likely had direct business with -- If
he's just shipping stock to his home. ETA til their customer DB is dumped?

~~~
berberous
Since this info has posted both here and on Reddit: the name/address is easily
recoverable. Address doesn't show up on Google, name doesn't match anybody
obvious. Payment type for the FGPA that was ordered was 'cash'. I'd bet this
was just a fake order somebody placed, and the company never did an e-mail
validation.

~~~
Cybershambles
So we're looking at the gmx.com account being legitimately hacked -- but
Satoshi had good enough opsec to not leak anything interesting from the
account.

The hacker gained access to the gmx.com mailbox - resets all of the third
party accounts and still comes out with nothing of value?!!

1) So he has to fake an invoice to gain media buzz? I don't buy it.

2) What's in the outbox?

~~~
berberous
1) I don't think he faked it. I bet he thought it was real, but someone just
used Satoshi's email when entering a fake order in 2013, the same way I
occasionally use "bob@example.com" when creating a useless account.

2) Apparently real e-mails. He has re-forwarded some from 2011 to the original
recipients, who have confirmed.

So possibly there's more of value in that account, but doubtful Satoshi's
name/address. The hacker just saw the fake order and thought he got lucky.

~~~
Cybershambles
Nods. Makes sense.

------
cmapes
I thought ransom was supposed to work by making the person whom you have
secret information pay you NOT to disclose the info. Especially if this
"Jeffrey" knows the the Satoshi's true identity like the hacker says. That's
not even mentioning that Satoshi almost certainly has way more than $20k in
bitcoin (likely 100's of millions of dollars) and has a real interest in
preserving anonymity. Wouldn't that make him personally the obvious target to
extort?

Or maybe this "Jeffrey" is full of bs and has no real information, which would
explain why he's trying to get money from the public. Obvious troll seems
obvious.

~~~
dogecoinbase
Exactly. And, if he felt like being taken seriously, he could prove a dox only
to SN (release a hash of his hometown or first name or something). He's got
nothing (or is incredibly dumb).

------
codezero
This is an interesting thread on reddit about someone who claims to have been
blackmailed by the same person:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2fwzcb/the_satoshi_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2fwzcb/the_satoshi_nakamoto_email_hacker_says_hes/)

He put a bounty on the hacker and the hacker pulled back. Satoshi could offer
a much more enticing bounty.

------
verroq
Pastebin images hosted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8288450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8288450)

And analysis: [http://i.imgur.com/y0Ee8cl.png](http://i.imgur.com/y0Ee8cl.png)

Conclusion (IMHO): It's fake (address doesn't exist).

------
malbs
Explain to me why people would want to harm Satoshi? What purpose would
harming him serve? The tech is already out in the wild

~~~
gkoberger
The logic is that he (might) have access to millions and millions of dollars
worth of Bitcoin. But of course, it would be next to impossible to convert any
of that to USD as soon as people found out what had happened. If they currency
didn't crumble, nobody was accept coins that could be traced back to the
wallets.

He's probably (physically) safe, although look at how the faux SN was mobbed.
Imagine if he were real. He'd be harassed, and anything he did or said would
affect Bitcoin and undermine his intents for it.

------
dobbsbob
GMX has pretty poor spam filters judging by the inbox screencaps. 11,000+ spam
emails in inbox and only 2 in spam folder.

